# Vinmetrica 300 Pro



## mainshipfred (Jun 8, 2017)

Well I think I just bit the bullet. Put a reconditioned Vinmetrica 300 Pro on hold. My Father's Day request is gift cards. Won't pay for all of it but any little bit will help. Called Vinmetrica direct and they were very attentive.

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 8, 2017)

You won't be disappointed, we love ours. Look at the videos on the Vinmetric site they are very helpful. Roy


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 8, 2017)

Where did you buy a reconditioned meter and how much??


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 8, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Where did you buy a reconditioned meter and how much??



Directly through Vinmetrica. Was on their waiting list. $500 for the Pro.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 9, 2017)

FTC Wines said:


> You won't be disappointed, we love ours. Look at the videos on the Vinmetric site they are very helpful. Roy



Thanks, probably do that before I get it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 9, 2017)

FTC Wines said:


> You won't be disappointed, we love ours. Look at the videos on the Vinmetric site they are very helpful. Roy



Agree. I was a little intimidated after simply reading the directions on my SC-100. But after watching a video or two,  it became much more obvious.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 10, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Agree. I was a little intimidated after simply reading the directions on my SC-100. But after watching a video or two,  it became much more obvious.



Already watched some videos and read the literature. When it comes in I'll have 5 wines to test. This should take care of my trial and error period. Next I'll have to learn how to use the calculators to determine how much of what to add. More fun learning stuff.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 10, 2017)

Fred, I at least assume its Fred, and you own a Mainship ? we lived on a Grand Banks for 10 years. Back to topic, I also made some " cheat sheets" that we use each time we do the testing, easier than rereading their directions. Just bought all new regents and NOW only one has a 6 month expiration on it.its the SO2 Tritrant. That's good news, it was costly throwing them out each year. Actually you were supposed to replace them every 6 months, but I only did yearly. Roy


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 10, 2017)

FTC Wines said:


> Fred, I at least assume its Fred, and you own a Mainship ? we lived on a Grand Banks for 10 years. Back to topic, I also made some " cheat sheets" that we use each time we do the testing, easier than rereading their directions. Just bought all new regents and NOW only one has a 6 month expiration on it.its the SO2 Tritrant. That's good news, it was costly throwing them out each year. Actually you were supposed to replace them every 6 months, but I only did yearly. Roy



Ray,Yes and yes, mine is a 1988 35 ft Mediteranean single berth so the salon is a pretty nice size. I think they only made one other model that was gas. I assume yours had diesels. Aren't the new reagents or atleast some of the new ones 1 year? I think I read that somewhere.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 11, 2017)

Fred, Our 42 Banks had twin 120 Diesels. Also had a Marine Trader 34 before her, with a single 120. My new Regents came last week & ALL but the SO2 Titrant had the "expires in 6 months" blacked out with a black felt pen. The SO 2 had "expires 10-2018" Roy


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 11, 2017)

FTC Wines said:


> Fred, Our 42 Banks had twin 120 Diesels. Also had a Marine Trader 34 before her, with a single 120. My new Regents came last week & ALL but the SO2 Titrant had the "expires in 6 months" blacked out with a black felt pen. The SO 2 had "expires 10-2018" Roy


2 true trawlers. Even though mine says it does 30 knots I never go more then 16. Burns too much fuel otberwise.c


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 12, 2017)

Responded on my phone and the message didn't all go through. I did read that they were extending the shelf life of their reagents. I also read that if stored properly they could last even longer. Did you read Daniel Pambianchi's comment on measuring dissolved O2. Too new to know exactly what it means but I appears the 300 with an additional probe can take this reading.

Oxygen management in winemaking is as – if not more – important than managing SO2 levels in making truly great wines. 

And now, Vinmetrica has made it possible and affordable for home winemakers to easily measure dissolved oxygen (DO) levels in wine using a galvanic-type electrode that connects to an SC-200 or SC-300 analyzer. The electrode performed very well compared to instruments that cost even one order of magnitude more. The SC-300 analyzer and DO probe are now my go-to instruments for monitoring DO levels in my wines.

~ Daniel Pambianchi


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 8, 2017)

I just sent the following email to Vinmetrica. I'm sure they will respond promptly but in the mean time, does anyone with the 200 or 300 know what the problem might be?

Taylor, I'm getting inconsistant readings with my 300. At first I thought it was me but it's really not that hard. Today I did 3 Ph and TA tests on the same wine with the following results.

1. Ph 3.24 titrant used 4.70ml TA 9.4g/l
2. Ph 3.17 titrant used 2.85ml TA 5.7g/l
3. Ph 3.15 titrant used 4.00ml TA 8.0g/l

This is the third time using it and the first two I either used the first reading or averaged 2 that were not very close. The same seems to be happening with the S02 readings although I didn't do any today. As I said, the tests are very simple once you get the hang of if it and I don't think I am doing anything wrong.


----------

